# GENre Weekly Update



## harmyn (Jun 17, 2006)

Thought I would share with everyone some of the  interesting bits from the E-Newsletter I receive called GENre Weekly from the still young science fiction/fantasy network called GENre (check local listings):

A sad bit of news for Billie Piper fans. _For the Record_ tells us that the smashingly popular character Rose Tyler has a last date with the Doctor and his TARDIS set for the Series 2 Finale of the hit sci-fi show _Dr. Who_ titled "Doomsday". She said that it has been a great experience and she loved taking Rose on the "Adventure of a Lifetime" but that other projects and opportunities have come along that she simply couldn't refuse. She has nothing but gratitude for [Russell T] Davies and the amazing opportunity he had given her in playing such a complex and realistic character. Unlike the announcement of Christopher Eccleston's departure as the Ninth Doctor at the end of Series 1; the BBC has been able to keep a lid on news of Billie's departure until they were ready to make it official. _Doctor Who_ Series 3 starts filming again later this summer with a Christmas Show planned for 2006 and the 13 episode season to air in 2007.As for Billie Piper, she is currently starring as the lead in the BBC production of Phillip Pullman's fantasy novel _The Ruby in the Smoke_.

This week's _GENre ARThouse_  article went into the background on the currently in Production "_Knights of the Exis Saga II: The Doomed Crusade_. The mini-series starts showing the many different paths the young Jedi Knights had taken. One became a senator, another a junk-trader on the fringe, a third turned into an archeologist of sorts. One of them though stayed true to their training and might have unmasked a danger greater than any the galaxy has ever seen before. They have still shots of some of the model work being done, and the Concept Graphics team showed some fighter prototypes and something that might have been a capital ship or orbital platform that was truly awe-inspiring in an HR Giger sort of way. And they did say that the "uber-geek fanboyz" will finally get to see who really is the most daring in one particular fight/chase scene that takes place over terrain that is literally tearing itself apart. Of course the cast won't say who wins the contest, but there were rumors flying around on set of a betting pool being held by the production crew, so maybe they don't even know all the details yet (or possibly alternate endings to the scene?).

In the _From the Crypts_ we see two names that most wouldn't really expect to see in a column dedicated to the world of Horror Films; Alan Rickman and Dustan Hoffman. They are starring in the period horror movie entitled, _Perfume, the Story of a Murderer_. Set in eighteenth century Paris, it follows a boy who is cast off by his mother at birth among the entrails of gutted fish in the marketplace and shows the disturbing and difficult life that lay ahead of the child. Starting with the bitter end, then flashing backwards to show the road travelled by the central character that ended with a date at the gallows. This intriguing and grizzly tale of a serial murderer's world will pull you in and hold onto you until its dark ending.

In _Inside the Magic Box_ Scavenger Entertainment, producers of the hit fictional sports tournament _Autoduel_, announced they have finished the pilot for the TV series set in their world of vehicular armageddon. Opting for the simplistic name _Road Warriors_ (subtitiled _The Ruins of 2056_) it follows the exploits of three tournament duelists, their master mechanic, and an ace news hound who doubles as their sports agent. Considered to fall somewhere between quirky off-beat comedy and gritty sci-fi drama, the strange show will feature characters with such monikers as Wendy "Washout" Malone and Rodney "Rod-Big-Barrelled" Steele. The show is set to premiere, Jan. 2007. Executive Producer Bill Marx assures the fans that while there will be fights between cars, it won't just be about fights between cars. The characters will be interesting and at least a little realistic (if that's what the fans want).

Enough ramblings though. On to the teaser they provide for this week's episode of their hit show _Heirs of Destiny_:

_Claiming Coins for the Coffer_: With only wit and steel the heroes must overcome the conflicts of duty and debt overtake the heroes when the tribute for the Overking is declared due and the unknown traitor forces an oath be given. The Crown poised to fall, only the stoutest of heroes can hope to retrieve the stolen taxes  and survive a deadly showdown with the Harvest Prince. [Fantasy/Adventure, TVPG]


----------

